# Patio String Lights



## Ware

We had some inexpensive string lights from Sam's Club on the patio at our old house and really enjoyed them. We liked the soft/indirect glow and something about them seemed to make them less prone to attracting flying insects than our main patio light fixtures.

So as temps have started to cool off and we spend more time outside, I wanted to put some up at our new house. This time I went with some E26 empty socket light line and some 3W G45 bulbs from a website called Yard Envy.

In hindsight I probably could have found a better deal on Amazon, but the length was exactly what I needed and it was nice being able to customize the bulb option.

To hang them I used some small s-clips I found on Amazon that fit the soffit grooves under our porch.

We knew we wanted to do this when we built the house, so at rough-in we put a switched receptacle on the ceiling under our porch near one end so we can just switch them on/off at the same place we turn on/off our other patio lights and ceiling fans.


----------



## Ware

Here is the finished product. The light color is very warm, but a good match for our gas lights.


----------



## Wiley

Very clean @Ware ! This is the time of year we use our patio the most as well. The lighting makes a world of difference and helps soften the setting. Off topic, what material is the ceiling of your patio?


----------



## Ware

Thanks @Wiley. All of our exterior trim is aluminum - dark bronze.


----------



## Riverpilot

You have a fantastic looking house, Ware. Your grills, oooooo.... Very, very nice.


----------



## PodScot

@Ware looks great!


----------



## thin_concrete

That looks fantastic! I'll be looking into these soon.


----------

